# GIMP 1.x und GIMP 2.x parallel installieren

## roop

Hallo,

wie kann ich GIMP 2.x parallel zum testen auf meinem System installieren. GIMP 1.x soll aber weiterhin produktiv einsetzbar sein.

Wie muß ich nach der Installation die unterschiedlichen Programmversionen aufrufen.

Gilt es noch etwas zu beachten?

Danke für Eure Hinweise im Voraus

Ron

----------

## SuEt

emerge gimp sollte gimp 1.xy installieren, ein emerge /usr/portage/media-gfx/gimp/gimp-2.0_pre3-r1.ebuild sollte gimp-2.0-xy installieren. 

gimp1 wird mittels gimp (ist ein symlink auf gimp-1.2) gestartet, gimp2 mittels gimp-1.3, wobei die einstellungen jeweils in zwei verschiedenen ordnern in deinem home-verzeichniss sind.

hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

gruss

SuEt

ps. kennst du eine einfache möglichkeit, unter gimp rote augen zu entfernen? ich hab bereits die how-to's von gimp durchforstet, aber irgendwie sprechen mich die dort vorhandenen möglichkeiten nicht an...

----------

## Gekko

Maskieren und ein bisserl mit Hue und Saturation+Brightness spielen, so easy going red eyes removal tools sind irgendwie ned so das wahre find ich....

lg, gekko

----------

## SuEt

das mache ich im moment, aber irgendwie kann es das nicht wirklich sein, da teilweise bei einzelnen bildern die augen dann einfach grau werden (und bei anderen bildern funktioniert es einwandfrei...)...

----------

## Gekko

Wird jetzt zwar schon sehr OT und gehört nicht in dieses Forum rein, aber probier auf das graue in einer neue ebene einen farbklecks mit der neuen farbe reinzutun und die ebentransparenz erhöhen.

somit hast du immerhin noch die struktur der augen und eine beliebige farbe. besser wirds wenn du bei der farbkleckseben mit transparenz ein feathering auf der kante hast sonst schauts zu gefaket aus.

mehr tipps bitte in diversen grafikforen im www suchen  :Wink: 

lg, gekko

----------

## psyqil

 *SuEt wrote:*   

> emerge /usr/portage/media-gfx/gimp/gimp-2.0_pre3-r1.ebuild

 Halte ich für keinen guten Rat, da damit portage 'hintergangen' wird. Korrekt wäre ein Eintrag in /etc/portage/:

```
echo `grep gimp /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask` >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "gimp ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -pv gimp
```

----------

## SuEt

stimmt, das ist natürlich die bessere lösung, da bei einem simplen emerge von gimp2 dieses bei einem allfälligen update von gimp2 nicht automatisch von emerge erkannt wird.

man lernt halt nie aus.

danke für den hinweis

----------

